# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى المكياج والعطور والاكسسوارات - الحقائب والاحذية >  ميداليات للبنات

## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:.

----------


## المتميزة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  يسلمووووووووووووو باريسيا

----------


## زهره التوليب

حلوين
يسلموا

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دمعة فرح

يسلموووووووووووو حلوين.......... :Icon31:

----------


## شمعة امل

كتير حلوين 
مشكوووووووووووووره  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دليلة

يعيطك العافية باريسيا كثير حلوين

----------


## دموع الورد

حلووووووووووووين ...يسلموا

----------


## ريمي



----------


## ريمي

[IMG]http://www.alhsa.com/forum/imgcache2/129562.gif[/IMGهاد روعةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## باريسيا

> يسلمووووووووووووو باريسيا


يسلم قلبك حبوبه

----------


## باريسيا

> حلوين
> يسلموا


يسلم روحك

----------


## باريسيا

> 


منور عبادة

----------


## باريسيا

> يسلموووووووووووو حلوين..........


يحلي عمرها مجوده

----------


## باريسيا

> كتير حلوين 
> مشكوووووووووووووره


مش احلى منك ميرفا

----------


## باريسيا

> يعيطك العافية باريسيا كثير حلوين


الله يعافيكـِ حبوبتي 
مرسي الك

----------


## باريسيا

> حلووووووووووووين ...يسلموا


يحلي ايامك ودنيتك 
مرسي الك

----------


## باريسيا

> 


مرسي الك شهادة اعتز فيها

----------


## باريسيا

> [IMG]http://www.alhsa.com/forum/imgcache2/129562.gif[/IMGهاد روعةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة


ماعرفت شو الاحلى 
بس اكيد اختيارك حلو

----------


## sajoo

روعة كتيييييييييييييير يسلمو

----------

